# Razer Naga Mini Usb?



## Destii (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi guys I have lost my Razer Naga Epic cord and was wondering if a Mini Usb cord would work as a replacement?


----------



## Destii (Feb 7, 2012)

Also here is a picture of the standard cord


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It may depend on your carier . . my Verizon phones complain when I connect to a generic USB cable, but they do charge.


----------



## Destii (Feb 7, 2012)

Im wondering if the mouse will work if I use a micro usb?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Mouse? ?


----------



## Destii (Feb 7, 2012)

Razer Naga Epic - MMO Gaming Mouse | Razer Online Store


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Opps . . I thought this was a phone . . only way to know is to try I suppose


----------

